# Need 2 more fishermen on Nothin Matters



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a group of 4 people coming in town wanting to go on an 8 hour trip on Monday the 22nd. They need 2 more people to help split expenses, which would run about $250/person including tip and everything. Pm me if interested. We'll be targeting big amberjack, scamp, mangos and maybe a little deep dropping for snowy and yellow edge.


----------



## Triple C (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi Jake,

PM sent.

Thanks,
Dale


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Be a good trip for someone. Knocking down deep fish before it was made so popular. Good as anyone, just don't brag as much.....


----------



## pm80 (Oct 7, 2007)

If you can do it wed I am in


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

man Id go but its the first day of school... cant wait for report


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

Jake, sent you a PM


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Gamefisherman,
I sent you a pm. It didn't take long to fill the 2 open spots, I guess I should post on here more often when needing fishermen to fill openings on trips. Thanks to everyone who responded and I'll hopefully have a good report to post next week.


----------

